# Glock 19 vs. XD9



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a question for the XD and Glock 9mm handgun owners.

If you had 400-500 to spend on only one of these guns, which one would you put your money on?

I shot the Glock 19 for the first time on Saturday and I plan to go back this week and shoot the XD9. I like the features of the XD (grip safety, striker status indicator, loaded chamber indicator etc.)

I will be using the gun I choose for home defense and at the range for fun.

Thanks,

jfrink2


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never shot the Glock or XD 9 but I have shot the XD-.45 and the 9mm looks just like its big brother. I would probly go with the XD 9 given the chance. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

*i have a glck 19 9mm, and my brother has the xd 9mm in the 4" model.
i have shot many rounds thru both, and i wouldn't trade him my glock for his xd.
the action on the glock is much smoother.
and the xd seems to be a little more top heavy.
i also like the simplicity of the glock,
i don't like the grip safety or the loaded chamber indicator on the xd.
the only thing that i wish i could change on my glock would be the grip.
the xd has a grip that is a little more comfortable, and that is only because i have smaller hands, but i still wouldn't trade.
truth of the matter is, you can't go wrong with either gun,
but the glock has been through so many torture tests, it is proven.
and who knows, maybe the xd will be that way too.
but for now, the glock would be my choice.
the glock 19 is my CCP weapon.

ole*


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ole Cypress said:


> *i have a glck 19 9mm, and my brother has the xd 9mm in the 4" model.
> i have shot many rounds thru both, and i wouldn't trade him my glock for his xd.
> the action on the glock is much smoother.
> and the xd seems to be a little more top heavy.
> ...


Thanks! I was suprised at how well the Glock 19 shot after all the stuff I read about how hard and uncomfortable they were to shot. With my first time at the range at 3 yds and 7yds with the glock I hit my first 15-20 shots in the black zone on the bullseye target.

I like the feel of the glock but they look so plain. I know that probably should be the last thing to think about when choosing a gun but with all the other brands out there, the look of the Glock is very plain.

Another item I see alot of people mention is the "TRIGGER PULL". Being new to shooting what makes one trigger pull better than another? I know I didn't like the heavy trigger pull on the .38 special that I have tried.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

*again, i wouldn't worry about the look of the gun as much as the feel and reliability,
you can always get a lighter trigger put in.
that is my next move.
i think the glock shoots alot smoother than the xd, but that's just me.
many don't like the grip, at first it was a little bulky for me, but it's growing on me.
i love my glock 19.

ole*


----------



## quivvy (Apr 20, 2007)

both are great. both owners will swear by whatever they have. both will serve you well. get what YOU like more, and whats most comofortable and you shoot best.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

It seems that you have already made your choice. Which one is "best" is only a question that you can answer.

They both have nice features. Personally, I prefer the Glock line, but I have nothing against the XD. They have pretty good performance records, but there have been complaints about the finnish on them not holding up. They also haven't been around as long as the Glocks; so, they can't be legitimately compared for longevity of service.

Bottom line is if you prefer the XD then it is the right choice for you.


----------



## Full Size (Mar 10, 2007)

I have both the XD 9mm and Glock 19. I would choose the Glock all day long. It feels better in my hand, I shoot it more accurately, I feel it shoots smoother, it's a tiny bit smaller and lighter (the Glock is my CCW). After shooting the Glock 19 I fire the XD 9mm and put it right back down. The Glock wins! 
-Chris


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Those 2 choices are exactly the ones I had it narrowed down to when I got the Glock 19. I did like the XD9......but the feel and fit of the Glock in my hand was just a bit more natural. Both excellent choices, for sure.


----------

